# New BHM, from... America ;)



## Cheesy (Jun 10, 2008)

Can't let the Canadians steal all of our thunder... 

Anyways, I'm pretty new here... so... hello, I've lurked for a while, and it seems like there's a lot of fun folks, so I thought I'd join the fray.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Jun 11, 2008)

You have such a cute belly:wubu:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome Mr. Cheesy! Glad to see you've decided to join the fray!


----------



## Fatgator (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome cheesy


----------



## Cheesy (Jun 16, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> You have such a cute belly:wubu:



Aw, thank you! :blush:


----------



## imfree (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Cheesy.


----------



## Ichida (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome! So have you always been chubby or have you been inspired recently? =P


----------



## Cheesy (Jun 16, 2008)

Ichida said:


> Welcome! So have you always been chubby or have you been inspired recently? =P



No, I haven't always been... in high school I was 148, kinda put on a lot since then. Three years ago I was 215, and right now... I'm 270. :blush:


----------



## Ichida (Jun 17, 2008)

Heehee!! Very nice!!


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 7, 2008)

Cheesy said:


> Can't let the Canadians steal all of our thunder...
> 
> Anyways, I'm pretty new here... so... hello, I've lurked for a while, and it seems like there's a lot of fun folks, so I thought I'd join the fray.




*drooooooool* Very cute Mister! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Cheesy. Feel
welcome to sink your teeth into this cheesy
forum.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome! Face please!


----------



## Cheesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Welcome! Face please!



lol  this is an old thread, so these are old pics, but here's a pic of me complete with face! I'm on the right


----------



## Cheesy (Oct 7, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> *drooooooool* Very cute Mister! :wubu::wubu::wubu:



:blush::blush:


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah why chop off such a cute face :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 7, 2008)

Cheesy said:


> lol  this is an old thread, so these are old pics, but here's a pic of me complete with face! I'm on the right





Cute! And I must say, I like your belly as well. 









i'm not a cougar quite yet-ha!


----------



## CuriousKitten (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome! Hope you post more pics soon!


----------



## Cheesy (Oct 8, 2008)

CuriousKitten said:


> Welcome! Hope you post more pics soon!



Thanks 

Well... here's some more of me at my friend's wedding this summer, and some band pics from two years ago.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm...:wubu:


----------



## Melian (Oct 9, 2008)

Cheesy said:


> Thanks
> 
> Well... here's some more of me at my friend's wedding this summer, and some band pics from two years ago.




Ooooh wow, I like that last one a lot :kiss2:


----------



## Cheesy (Oct 9, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Hmmm...:wubu:



:blush:

:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Cheesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Melian said:


> Ooooh wow, I like that last one a lot :kiss2:



:blush:

Thanks! Those last few are from two years ago... and were taken for the band I was in. We're a cheesy group, that's for sure. That's our "performing exorcists in the woods" attire, I guess 

Here's a few more... more from the wedding, and on stage last year.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 9, 2008)

Looooove the guitar shot there!!!


----------



## Cheesy (Oct 9, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Looooove the guitar shot there!!!



Thanks 

I tend to get fired up playing bass live lol


----------



## Amandy (Oct 9, 2008)

cute! and lovely shaped belly too :eat2:


----------



## Undine (Oct 9, 2008)

A cute, chubby bass player in glasses...

*swoon*

You're pretty yummy, Cheesy... :eat2:


----------



## Cheesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Amandy said:


> cute! and lovely shaped belly too :eat2:



Aww thanks :blush:



Undine said:


> A cute, chubby bass player in glasses...
> 
> *swoon*
> 
> You're pretty yummy, Cheesy... :eat2:



:blush:

:happy:


----------



## BBW Deja Vu (Nov 2, 2008)

I just love your belly!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 10, 2008)

You're pretty cute. And who doesn't love cheese?


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome! 

And lovely pics.. thanks for sharing :] 

So cute :happy:


----------



## TiffyBabii (Nov 12, 2008)

hehehe gorgeous!! thanks for sharing, love the way your belly's turned out :smitten:


----------

